# [TIP] - Darker forum

## i92guboj

Hello,

I have been suffering from some time the shinny look of the forum. And I can't really stand white-ish styles, because they hurt my eyes. So, I have tweaked a css sheet with darker colors. You can use it with the stylish firefox extension.

To get the extension, go here:

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/2108

To get the custom sheet, go here (updated on April, 29th):

http://userstyles.org/styles/6707

And here, you can see the results:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-1.png

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-2.png

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-3.png

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-4.png

EDITED: The css sheet is so big that userstyles.org will not allow me to host it. So, whomever wants to install this style, must open the css from here:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-forums.css

And paste it directly into stylish.Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Jun 08, 2008 7:51 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## SiberianSniper

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> I hope this is useful for someone else.

 

It is for me!  Thanks, I love it.  Perfect for those of us who use the forums late at night....

----------

## truc

Thanks a lot, it's almost perfect for me too, colors are well chosen, the only problem came with the png background and firefox when scrolling. it was really slow, I removed the png background, and it's working correctly now.

 :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *truc wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot, it's almost perfect for me too, colors are well chosen, the only problem came with the png background and firefox when scrolling. it was really slow, I removed the png background, and it's working correctly now.
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the kind words.

It's true. though, that there's a problem when scrolling. I think I will just drop the background png, unless I can come with a better solution. Can any CSS gurú around suggest something?

 :Very Happy: 

EDIT: There's another easy workaround, comment or remove this line:

```

        background-attachment: fixed ! important;

```

----------

## SiberianSniper

Hmm, the background didn't really slow anything down for me...  and I'm not a css expert by any means, but all the examples I could find with a quick google search seemed to use images to fade colors.

----------

## truc

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> EDIT: There's another easy workaround, comment or remove this line:
> 
> ```
> 
>         background-attachment: fixed ! important;
> ...

 

wow, thanks again  :Smile: 

EDIT:  an other change I made:

```

A:link, a, a.ab, .q {

        color: #e5e5e5 ! important;

        /* text-decoration: none ! important; */

    } 
```

it was quite hard to catch the links otherwise...

----------

## i92guboj

Thanks for the feedback. there are still some quirks that need polishing. But I have fixed some little things. I also have added preliminar support for bugs.gentoo.org to the sheet  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Nice! Good Work i92.

That Tango-ish style in the preview images (in the 1st post) is here

Cheers!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Nice! Good Work i92.
> 
> That Tango-ish style in the preview images (in the 1st post) is here
> 
> Cheers!

 

The original buttons produce a very ugly effect around their borders when using with my dark css stuff, so, using your css for tango buttons seemed like the ideal complement for my sheet. Very nice icons indeed.

I only miss a substitute for the button to publish a response, so, it would be nice if you could include that in your style.

Thanks for the nice job  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I only miss a substitute for the button to publish a response, so, it would be nice if you could include that in your style.

 

If needed, but there are many languages in this forum   :Razz: 

in a few days i start to work in those pixmaps   :Wink: 

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice job 

 

Thanks!

----------

## Eckos

Too bad the adminstrators or whoever is in charge, would offer us more themes  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks, i92guboj !

this is really balm to the eyes   :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> thanks, i92guboj !
> 
> this is really balm to the eyes  

 

Thanks everyone for the support. 

Remember also that this theme will not look that well without the ekz's tango icon theme, because the original phpbb buttons look really bad over any non white-ish background. Remember to update that from time to time as well. He already added the icon to publish an answer, which looks so cool  :Smile: 

----------

## D-EJ915

Looks really nice, thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

I have just updated it.

Now, it features a dark Gentoo logo on the top, by ekz. Thanks to him.   :Wink: 

The link in the first post.

----------

## Eckos

You should replace the dark in quotes etc. Its a little harsh. Maybe a skyblue or cornflower blue?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Eckos wrote:*   

> You should replace the dark in quotes etc. Its a little harsh. Maybe a skyblue or cornflower blue?

 

That's a very subjective thing, though I agree that the current colors for quotes/codes are not particularly nice, nor easy on the eye.

Since the contents of those pieces (particularly, the code tags) is usually very important, and can be long and tedious to read, I vote for a scheme with some degree of contrast. Cornflowerblue over the current magenta-ish colors of the posts will certainly cause more than one tear, at least, on my eyes.

However, I still want to change the code/quote colors, so I accept suggestions on color pairs (background/text) for these.

Maybe the ones I use for the post box? Those would be #aaaa88 (soft yellow-ish white) for text and #333333 (dark grey) for the background.

EDIT: I changed the quote colors, I still accept suggestions. Though it seems to me that is consisten with the rest of the theme. I also modified some other details. The main forums page should look clearer. I also changed the lightest of the magentas, now it's a bit darker and it seems better. Minor corrections, but they improve the look a bit on my opinion.

----------

## Eckos

What bout white?

And the forum topic with highlight I have to disagree its makes it pop out like a sore eye

----------

## i92guboj

 *Eckos wrote:*   

> What bout white?
> 
> And the forum topic with highlight I have to disagree its makes it pop out like a sore eye

 

Well, it's not about cosmetics. My -almost only- motivation to do this is health. For job related reasons, I spend plenty of hours in front of my monitors, and I try to reduce the amount of light that my eyes receive every day. They really hurt some times. So, for me, everything involving big squares filled with light colors is out of the equation. I just can't stand shinny stuff, and as I said, it's not about being nicer or uglier. I don't care so much about the look as far as I can see everything with a sane structure.

Everyone is free to modify the theme to his/her likings of course. You can edit if by right clicking into the stylish icon (bottom right corner on firefox), and choosing the first option to administrate your styles, the double click the Dark Gentoo Forums one and search for the "code" and "quote" sections, you can change the colors there.

You can fork the style as well and create a new one based on this if you want, with lighter colors.

----------

## truc

wow! just updated to the latest version, You're doing a good work, really  :Smile:  ( and I like this clicky link to load directly the style in stylish  :Smile:  )

btw, I use a modified xfce-dusk theme for the very same reasons, it's dark!

A addtionnal link you might be interested in.

----------

## SeaTiger

Very interesting, using it right now.

----------

## roki942

I now have "happy eyes"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Well done ! This tips is really great.

I have changed somes colors to make difference between "code" and "quotes".   :Razz: 

I would have some request : when color used in some post is red, it would be difficult to read the text (example here : KDE4 Overlay (Part 6)).

I think tou should update your theme to change this (cause I think everyone would be interested in).

Enjoy !

PS : Yups ! In listboxes (color and size), text is in green with white background ... It is also quite unreadable for me (but maybe you don't use these).

----------

## i92guboj

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Well done ! This tips is really great.
> 
> I have changed somes colors to make difference between "code" and "quotes".  
> 
> I would have some request : when color used in some post is red, it would be difficult to read the text (example here : KDE4 Overlay (Part 6)).
> ...

 

I agree. I will edit this stuff when I can. If you have modified the CSS to do that things, feel free to post it here and I will add it to the theme.

Thanks a lot for the comments  :Smile: 

----------

## hollovoid7

Thanks alot for this man, this is muuch easier on the eyes (I work a night shift so anything bright bothers me). And this is a great help  :Smile: 

Kudos!

----------

## i92guboj

I updated the style with additional contributions from ekz.

He has supplied some modifications to the original palette, so, the colored text on the posts and signatures should have a much  better contrast overall. Thanks to him once more!

Cheers.

----------

## yoyo

Really great ! Thanks for changing colors.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Yet more eye candy and fixes by ekz. All the credit goes to him.

The css now features alpha transparencies on the text boxes that are not focused (browser support is required, of course).

I started some preliminary support for the gentoo bugzilla. This has been now fixed and improved a lot by ekz, so it's now much more usable and nicer. 

EDITED: The css sheet is so big that userstyles.org will not allow me to host it. So, whomever wants to install this style, must open the css from here:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/dark-gentoo-forums.css

And paste it directly into stylish.

----------

## notHerbert

Nice - purply like in the old days   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

the updated "theme" looks even better !

great work, i92guboj,

thanks alot   :Smile: 

----------

## hollovoid7

Nice update! Very pleasing appearance.

----------

## i92guboj

I have no idea if there's anyone still looking at this. I have done some slight updates to the forum theme, I fixed and improved a bit the bugzilla theme, and I also added one theme (in the same exact fashion) for linuxquestions.org, since I also spend quite a bit of time around there.

The three of them are here:

http://userstyles.org/users/8172

In the past, the forum and bugzilla styles were one, that's no longer true. They have been separated and cleaned for good.

Enjoy.

----------

## truc

These are looking great, thanks again:)

----------

## hollovoid7

Loooks very good!

----------

## Mike Hunt

It's especially nice with the dark KDE4 color themes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sevis

Amazing! Thanks for creating, much nicer to see the forums this way  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sera

Hmm, with Firefox 3.6.3 it seems not to work anymore. Any other experiences.

Edit: Updating the style to the version from last October fixed it. *hide*

Anyway nice improvements to the bugzilla part over the version I had installed.

----------

## mv

Bugzilla layout changed in the previous days. Unfortunately, with the new layout the style is almost unreadable. The dark forums style is still nice, though.

----------

